# C++ Regex



## Seppi123 (13. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie will das bei mir nicht funktionieren, angeblich ist es nicht in der Klasse std:: aber auf einer sehr guten Tutorial Seite habe ich das 1:1 übernommen. Es geht um das Thema Regex 
Ich möchte nur einen kleinen Converter von PHP zu C++ (ja ich weiß ihr findet es unnötig bzw. seht den Sinn nicht darin ABER es soll ein privates , not published Programm werden, was einem Freund ein wenig das programmieren erleichtern soll (PHP'ler) und mir helfen soll, mit so einem Mammut-Projekt die Sprache noch besser näher zu bringen   - RegEx ist bei jeder Sprache, die ich kann ein Problem, was ich habe (ich kanns einfach nicht zu blöd ^^)


```
#include <iostream>
#include <string>
#include <regex>
 
int main()
{
    // Simple regular expression matching
    std::string fnames[] = {"foo.txt", "bar.txt", "baz.dat", "zoidberg"};
    std::regex txt_regex("[a-z]+\\.txt");
 
    for (const auto &fname : fnames) {
        std::cout << fname << ": " << std::regex_match(fname, txt_regex) << '\n';
    }   
 
    // Extraction of a sub-match
    std::regex base_regex("([a-z]+)\\.txt");
    std::smatch base_match;
 
    for (const auto &fname : fnames) {
        if (std::regex_match(fname, base_match, base_regex)) {
            // The first sub_match is the whole string; the next
            // sub_match is the first parenthesized expression.
            if (base_match.size() == 2) {
                std::ssub_match base_sub_match = base_match[1];
                std::string base = base_sub_match.str();
                std::cout << fname << " has a base of " << base << '\n';
            }
        }
    }
 
    // Extraction of several sub-matches
    std::regex pieces_regex("([a-z]+)\\.([a-z]+)");
    std::smatch pieces_match;
 
    for (const auto &fname : fnames) {
        if (std::regex_match(fname, pieces_match, pieces_regex)) {
            std::cout << fname << '\n';
            for (size_t i = 0; i < pieces_match.size(); ++i) {
                std::ssub_match sub_match = pieces_match[i];
                std::string piece = sub_match.str();
                std::cout << "  submatch " << i << ": " << piece << '\n';
            }   
        }   
    }   
}
```

Als Fehlermeldung kommt folgendes (Benutze Code::Blocks mit dem Compiler GNU GCC Compiler):


> c:\program files (x86)\codeblocks\mingw\bin\..\lib\gcc\mingw32\4.7.1\include\c++\bits\c++0x_warning.h|32|error: #error This file requires compiler and library support for the ISO C++ 2011 standard. This support is currently experimental, and must be enabled with the -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 compiler options.|
> C:\PHC++\Converter\main.cpp||In function 'int main()':|
> C:\PHC++\Converter\main.cpp|9|error: 'regex' is not a member of 'std'|
> C:\PHC++\Converter\main.cpp|9|error: expected ';' before 'txt_regex'|
> ...



Dann noch eine Frage, wie kann ich jeglichen Text filtern? Ich erinnere mich irgendwas mit (*.?) (bei PHP) und bei C++ war es soweit ich das nun noch behalten hatte [*.?] oder?


----------



## veeman (13. Juli 2013)

Naja die Fehlermeldung sagt ja schon was das Problem ist:



> #error This file requires compiler and library support for the ISO C++ 2011 standard. This support is currently experimental, *and must be enabled with the -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 compiler options*



<- Einfach eine der oben genanten Parameter an der Compiler/Linker geben. Musst wahrscheinlich in Projektoptionen angeben.


----------



## Seppi123 (13. Juli 2013)

Und was bringt das , also was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden :/ ?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Jennesta (13. Juli 2013)

Ich erspare dir mal den Versuch das selbst zu erklären und gebe dir 2 Links, die dir die Frage hoffentlich beantworten 
Link1
Link2


----------



## ComFreek (13. Juli 2013)

Passt jetzt nicht direkt zu deiner Frage, aber mit regulären Ausdrücken kannst du keinen Transcompiler schreiben! Du brauchst mindestens einen Parser und einen Lexer.


----------

